# Sick :(



## lizflowers42 (Apr 3, 2013)

I really become the world's biggest baby when I don't feel good.  Yesterday was my birthday, which I took off work for, only to be sick.  How does one know I am sick?  First of all, there is a beautiful chocolate birthday cake, untouched on the table.  Second of all I'm icky and sweaty and have white patches on my tonsils and it hurts like heck to swallow.  The not touching the b-day cake, really is the biggest sign.  Going to the doctor this afternoon in hopes of good news.  

Warm salt water gargle, check.
Warm epsom salt bath with lavender and eucalyptus EO, check.
Advil and Sudafed, check.
Tea and honey (which hurts to swallow), check.

Any other home remedies that work for you? Aside from playing catch up on all of the forum threads and trying to nap...

PS: this is not a "Let's all feel bad for Liz" thread.  But if you want to give me your sympathy, I will gladly take it


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 3, 2013)

When my throat is like that I just can't live without that throat numbing spray in the mint flavor.  I think its called Cloroseptic?  And sometimes I even get the store brand at Walgreens.  I just give a couple of sprays with my mouth as wide as I can, trying to hit my throat, then swallow.  It numbs it right up and makes me much more comfortable.  My kids use it for relief too.  Hope you feel better fast!

ps.  We also can't live without tea made with fresh ginger when sick.  So nourishing and comforting!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Angel!  I will try the spray out.  I have cough drops with benzocain in them, but it hurts so bad to swallow, which is how the stuff is supposed to get to your throat.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 3, 2013)

Aww I'm so sorry you're sick for your birthday =( I hope you get well soon!!


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 3, 2013)

You might have strep throat.  Glad you are seeing the doc today.   Feel better.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep, white patches in your throat is generally strep.  I hope it is and that a course of antibiotics makes it all better.


----------



## Amybell (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sorry you're sick.    It's no fun at all.

Make sure you're gargling with the warm salt water at least every 30 minutes.  If you're doing that and it still isn't working, alternate the salt water with Listerine (it can be mint flavored or whatever, but you you want the full power stuff) every 20 minutes or so for a few hours and then go back down to every 30 minutes (one time use salt water, the next use Listerine).  It sounds weird, but it works.  I obliterated what I'm sure was full-blown strep buy doing this.  The salt water wasn't working, so in desperation on a Saturday, I cracked out the Listerine.  It worked.  

I hope you can get some relief.  In the meantime, have your hubby go get you some ice cream and popsicles.


----------



## la-rene (Apr 3, 2013)

Take some advil.  works great on a sore throat. Feel better!


----------



## Badger (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon.  I hate being sick also :-(  It does sound a lot like strep, so I am glad you are going to the doctor today.  We won't talk about the last time I had strep and was so sick I backed into a Brinks Security truck at the bank.  I didn't do any damage to either vehicle, but those guys sure get jumpy.  This was about twenty years ago, I can at least laugh about it now 

Anyways, I really hope you can feel better soon!  I especially hope you feel good in time to enjoy your cake!


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 3, 2013)

Bummer you are not feeling well. I hope you start to feel better soon. I think I would demand a Birthday Re-Do! Day off of work and cake!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  Doctor just confirmed from a rapid strep test that it is what you all suspected.  On a positive note, he said I can take tomorrow off work and not feel guilty because I'm contagious and need at least 24 hours of antibiotic in my system.  Also on the plus side, Meijer provides most antibiotics for free, which I wasn't aware of. So that's good information for those of you that have a Meijer around.  I will see if I can find a link to what they provide so the next time you are in the same boat, you can at least know there is something good to be obtained from it!


----------



## Desert Karen (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope you feel better soon. The only thing I can say that works for me is CHICKEN SOUP. Hubby uses the Cloroseptic and swears by it.  Another thing we both use  are Red Hots cinnamon candy, and/or Hot Tamales (the candy). Cinnamon numbs the pain.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bummer Liz. Happy birthday and hope you feel better.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 3, 2013)

•Amoxicillin
•Cephalexin
•SMZ-TMP
•Ciprofloxacin 
•Ampicillin
•Penicillin VK  This is the list currently on the Meijer webpage for free antibiotics at Meijer.  I'm willing to be other pharmacies do it too, just didn't know!


----------



## lsg (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope you are on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## Badger (Apr 3, 2013)

I am glad you are on antibiotics and hopefully you will be on the mend in no time!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm pretty happy to hear its bacterial, I've never had my tonsils out, and I usually just get sore throats from allergies from nasal drip. After day 2 of not sleeping well, seeing white spots in my throat and being ridiculously hot and sweaty (sexy images for you all), I knew calling the doctor was the right call. Sorry I am getting whiney again...but I can only sit and look at soaps and play with soap calc for so long! Thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 3, 2013)

Feel better, strep can get nasty and stay home a couple days if you can.  You will be back to soaping in no time!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 3, 2013)

How about a movie marathon of your favorites?  Sometimes that helps break the boredom.  And give yourself a manicure during the show


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 3, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> How about a movie marathon of your favorites?  Sometimes that helps break the boredom.  And give yourself a manicure during the show



Thats a great idea...have to ask the hubs to show me how to get Netflix going on our TV when he gets home. I can't figure out which remote controls what :think:


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 3, 2013)

Get better soon! I hate strep. It was my live in relative when I was an adolescent. My parents didn't want to take my tonsils out and thankfully as I got older it quit visiting me so much!!!! Lol warm chicken broth and sleep!!!!!


----------



## LovelyMalia (Apr 3, 2013)

I am also sick, Liz.

I developed a horrible head cold and it has to be on the day I get my order from Essential Wholesale. So, as I'm opening all these new EOs I got, I can't smell any of them 

Hope you feel better. I'm going to bed early tonight in hopes to be able to get some soaping done after work tomorrow!


----------



## Badger (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, I am sorry you can't smell your new EOs!  That is not fair when the universe does that!  I hope you feel better soon, Malia!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 4, 2013)

LovelyMalia said:


> I am also sick, Liz.
> 
> I developed a horrible head cold and it has to be on the day I get my order from Essential Wholesale. So, as I'm opening all these new EOs I got, I can't smell any of them
> 
> Hope you feel better. I'm going to bed early tonight in hopes to be able to get some soaping done after work tomorrow!


I went to bed early feeling hopeful for sleep...it came in spurts. Stupid sickness ruining your yummy delivery! I am so fortunate that I can smell and breath. Hope you feel better soon! Ehat kinds of plans do you have for your new supplies?


----------



## christinak (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope you guys get better quick.  Living in a land of eternal winter is depressing enough without having strep on top of it.  Happy belated birthday, Liz!  I wrote a huge post on your birthday with singing and the works and it didn't post.  I was too lazy to retype it


----------



## nebetmiw (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon.  We have rain today with cold weather yuck.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Apr 4, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I went to bed early feeling hopeful for sleep...it came in spurts. Stupid sickness ruining your yummy delivery! I am so fortunate that I can smell and breath. Hope you feel better soon! Ehat kinds of plans do you have for your new supplies?



Thanks! I hope you feel better, too!

I got some awesome blends of EOs...one that's "pet safe" another for hair care and a few neat sounding ones like "Cleanse" and "Refresh" from Essential Wholesale. The thing I liked about their website is that they LISTED the EOs in the blends on their website!

I, of course, stocked up on my usuals, too - lavender, lemongrass, patchouli, etc. I went a little crazy!

And I ordered some beeswax, coco butter, and shea butter. I intend on making some good stuff with those!

My sleep came in spurts the last few nights, too. I've been contemplating cutting my nose off and letting it air out on the clothes line, then reattaching it after a few days when my head settles. But, I've decided against it since I don't think it would be very accepted if I showed up to work without a nose!


----------

